# Planted tanks in AquaInspiration



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Recently I have visited a great aquarium store.

I would like to share some photos of their great tanks.
Look at the photos below and plan your trip to AquaInspiration. These aquariums are much better in reality than on these pictures 











*Look at some more photos here >>>*


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice shots Igor!! I was there last week and saw these great tanks. I can't wait to go back there and hopefully they will have tanks filled up all their shelves .


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember seeing that shrimp before on the 4th picture what kind of shrimp is it? and Igor when did you go there was is sunday? I think I saw you there were you wearing maybe a red t-shirt


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

those shrimp are red rili shrimp


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody have photos of other parts of the shop? Never been there before.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

03pilot said:


> Nice shots Igor!! I was there last week and saw these great tanks. I can't wait to go back there and hopefully they will have tanks filled up all their shelves .


Thank you.

I don't think that all shelves will be filled with planted tank, but that would be cool.
These tanks will grow as well, they will be nicer.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I remember seeing that shrimp before on the 4th picture what kind of shrimp is it? and Igor when did you go there was is sunday? I think I saw you there were you wearing maybe a red t-shirt


Yes, it's red rili shrimps.



Look at them more here: Neocaridina Rili shrimp video
an here: Red Rili shrimp photos

Yes! it was on Sunday and I have a red t-shirt. It might was me. My face is similar to this guy: http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/41475_1019396716_4802_n.jpg


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> Anybody have photos of other parts of the shop? Never been there before.


They had products placed on shelves, one tanks with plants for sale and several tanks with little fish.
Look at their web-site, products are presented better there


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I knew that was you, I was speaking to Leon, I had my girlfriend with me at that time.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good times at AI =)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I knew that was you, I was speaking to Leon, I had my girlfriend with me at that time.


So, you have not exchanged your girlfriend's company to mine. I'm totally Ok with that


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

never heard about this store. should visit it ASAP.


----------

